# No scrolling with mouse wheel in Microsoft 10 on MS Apps



## Larkru (Jan 29, 2008)

Good morning.
I use a Microsoft Wireless Keyboard(900) & Mouse (1000) combo, purchased in same package with a single transceiver. All operations work perfectly on these wireless devices on Windows 10 except one.

When I am in anything "Microsoft", e.g., All Programs listing, MS Edge, etc., the scroll wheel function will not operate. I must use my mouse pointer to click and drag on the scroll bar. Drivers and compatibility are fine according to Microsoft online resources. 

So, I tried using a Logitech wireless mouse and transceiver. Unfortunately, I had the same problem and could not scroll through All Programs or MS Edge. (Wheel works fine in MS Office Suite programs). 

Has anyone had and solved this issue in Windows 10? I did read on a MS Win 10 FAQ page that other people have had scrolling / wheel issues. MS response: not all programs are created for use with the wheel.

I appreciate any responses in advance. 
Larry


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2350M CPU @ 2.30GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 42 Stepping 7
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 5921 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 3000, -1860 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 484973 MB, Free - 352804 MB; D: Total - 204360 MB, Free - 203582 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer Inc., K53E
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer Inc., K53E


According to your SysInfo.exe log, you have a *ASUS K53E* laptop which was designed for Windows 7 and has no driver support for Windows 10.

You're using an external wireless keyboard and wireless mouse with that laptop?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Larkru (Jan 29, 2008)

I am using an external wireless keyboard and wireless mouse with this laptop. Do you mean these items shouldn't work because there is no driver support for them in Windows 10, or because of the specific build of this Asus designed for Windows 7, Windows 10 drivers are unavailable and Windows 10 shouldn't work at all? This was the first of 3 PCs I've updated to Windows 10 and it was the smoothest, error-free update.

Is it possible that I am actually using Windows 7 with a Windows 10 GUI? If that were the case, why would I have trouble with the mouse wheel after installing Windows 10 when the wheel worked perfectly well on Windows 7.

Sorry. My ignorance is confusing me. Larry


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I use a Microsoft Wireless Keyboard(900) & Mouse (1000) combo, purchased in same package with a single transceiver.


You appear to have a *Microsoft Wireless Desktop 900* combination keyboard and mouse which does support Windows 10 64-bit.
Have you installed the Windows 10 64-bit software driver for it?
If you haven't go HERE.
Select "Windows 10 (64-bit only)" and select your language.
Click the "Mouse And Keyboard Center 2.7" link.
Download and save that 41.9 MB-size file.
Close all open windows first, then double-click the saved file to install the software driver.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Larkru (Jan 29, 2008)

flavallee said:


> You appear to have a *Microsoft Wireless Desktop 900* combination keyboard and mouse which does support Windows 10 64-bit.
> Have you installed the Windows 10 64-bit software driver for it?
> If you haven't go HERE.
> Select "Windows 10 (64-bit only)" and select your language.
> ...


I did exactly as you stated. When I went to install, the software was already discovered on the system. I clicked on write over the current software. When install finished, the Mouse and Keyboard Center opened. The mouse wheel was enabled to scroll vertically. I tried it in a problem program. It did not work. I restarted the computer, checked the MKC settings and tried again. No scroll.

I uninstalled MKC 2.7 from my computer. Ran CCleaner and Glary to clean up any traces. Shutdown the computer and unplugged. 20 minutes later I started the computer again, opened your message, clicked on the link, downloaded MKC 2.7 and installed. Checked settings. Tried but no scroll. Restarted computer. Checked settings. No scroll.

I noticed that MKC is identifying my keyboard as Wireless Keyboard 800. My keyboard is 900. Checked and both keyboards are supported. Wireless Mouse 1000 is also supported.

Went to troubleshooting and read the following:


On the Microsoft Mouse and Keyboard Center Wheel tab, make sure that the Enable vertical scrolling switch box is enabled. OK

If that does not resolve this problem, try reinstalling Microsoft Mouse and Keyboard Center. OK

*Note*

If scrolling works in some programs (such as Microsoft Word or Internet Explorer) but not in others, even though they have scroll bars, those other programs might not support the scroll wheel.
__________________________________

Scroll works in IE 11 and MS Word. Does not work in MS Edge, ALL PROGRAMS, other new MS Programs. According to Microsoft's troubleshooting page as displayed above in blue, Microsoft missed adding support of the scroll wheel in its new additions to Windows 10.
Maybe the Anniversary Update on August 2nd will clear up the issue? I don't think so either.

Thanks much for all of you help Frank. I appreciate it.
Larry


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Using CCleaner and Glary Utilities may be part of the reason why you're having a problem with that laptop.

I wrote a thread earlier on the "anniversary update".
It's going to be released in stages, so you may need to wait awhile before you can install it.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

